# How do you join your rails together?



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Recently saw a video of a HO layout where the track kinked from heat. Got me thinking how you attach track but allow for expansion.
On my little loop i have aluminum track connected w/ regular old joiners. Track is not nailed down. Over time the gaps is track become larger, and seem to expand unevenly.

I'd appreciate any tips you're willing to share.

Thx.
Marty


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I am track powered brass rail and use rail clamps. I do have an expansion joint in the middle of my 40 foot straight run.
Otherwise my track floats and just pushes in to the curves.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

What Dan said on my 200 ft layout

Jerry


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

What Dan and Jerry said for the last 10 year. Over 200 Ft of track and no extra feeds.

On straights of over 20 Ft I do add expansion track.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used split-jaw clamps and eight years later they still do the job. Pete


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aristo SS. I really like those frustrating tiny screws through the joiner. Torqued down most are still tight many years later.
I let the whole float, but I tend to add curves in my tangents representing a second class line with curves and dips in the track. I have noted, up to an inch deflection on curves from expansion. No gaps form because have tight connections. Mostly it all shrinks back into place. 
Southern Arizona temps... 

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I also use Split-Jaw clamps and after a week of 100+ Southern Arizona weather this past summer I put in Split-Jaw expansion joints in the places where I have over 20' of straight track. Curves seem to take care of themselves since the track "floats" on ballast, trestles etc


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

most of my track is in 1ft. sections. nailed down on one end of each section, with expansion gaps of about one mm each. (standard LGB connectors)
even with high temperature differences i have no problems.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

My approximately 200 feet of Aristo brass track is totally floating and utilizes the Aristo hex screws to keep the sections together. I have left 4 equally spaced sections unscrewed to allow expansion and contraction with wire jumpers across the sections to assure continuity. 3 Seasons now with temps near 0F to 98F with no issues. I don't have many long straight sections so that may help also.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Thx, guys. I'd never heard of that expansion track.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I run analog track power.

For twenty years+, I used regular old LGB joiners with a touch of graphite/lithium auto lube paste for years. Mostly, I had no issues, but for the day of and after a big snow or rain. 


The paste tends to keep micro crud from interfering with the friction grip /contact of the joiners. IMHO this works really well provided the joiners are fresh (minimum in and out ) and tight. The best is to buy new track, get it into a layout and join it together once and leave it.

BUT.................................
I bought a huge lot of split jaws and , frankly, life is much much better. If you can afford them, they are really nice.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used AML track clamps (Cheaper than split jaw) along with the screwed Aristo joiners. In Florida under a screened area I've never had problems. Track length was around 75 feet


----------

